# A newby question



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

I purchased my first 1911 a goverment 1991a1. I intended giving it to my father who purchased and orlder style colt 22 barell and slide. I guess to make that outfit work I needed to purchase series 70 style 1911. I took the weapon to the range and I am really happy with it's performance, very accurate gun. My question is that it seems to have a lot of play or noise when I shake it side to side, espescially when the hammer is pulled back. Most of the other pistols I own are Glock and they seem to be very tight in comparison. Is this normal?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If t is accurate, then don't worry about it - looser fitted guns are typically more reliable. Usually higher end guns are tighter, but can be more finicky.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Who made your 1911a1????? Kimber,S.A.,Colt and most copys are VERY tight no rattles. J.R.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You need to put the gun up to your ear (empty) and try and tell where the rattle is coming from. It could be slop in the clip or in the barrel. Take the clip out and try again. You have to narrow it down. Some new clips might cure it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He posted it in the colt forum, so I assumed he got a Colt.

Lately, I have to admit that the current colts quality control does not measure up to some of the other brands...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's the turth.


----------



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

Correct it is a colt. It's not the clip. It is play between the slide and the frame, side to side. Realy only when the hammer is pulled back.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is the fit between the slide and the barrel tight? if that is tight, then U will get consistant groups, andd that is what is important.


----------



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

Seems to be very tight. It shoots a very good group at 20ft and like i said it is the most accurate gun i own. Thanks Shipwreck i won't wory about it, appreciate it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes. The GI Models that the military used years ago rattled like a mouse trap. But they were accurate, and they worked everytime. The looser slide makes it probably more reliable..


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> He posted it in the colt forum, so I assumed he got a Colt.
> 
> Lately, I have to admit that the current colts quality control does not measure up to some of the other brands...


Sorry to hear that about Colt,mine's been topshelf except for the crappy plastic trigger. Going to change that soon.J.R.


----------

